# Outlook 98 - Erinnerungsmeldung öffnet sich nicht trotz Aktivierung des Kästchens



## ClothildeKlofrau (22. September 2003)

Hallo,
brauche dringend Hilfe in Sachen Outlook-Erinnerung. Habe Outlook 98 auf dem Rechner und arbeite sehr viel mit der Erinnerungsfunktion des Kalenders und der Aufgaben. 
Alles lief auch immer wunderbar, aber plötzlich - ohne ersichtlichen Grund - öffnete sich kein Erinnerungsfenster mehr. Wenn ich Outlook öffne, erscheint: Der Vorgang kann nicht ausgeführt werden. Outlook an sich funktioniert dann aber, eben nur die Erinnerungen nicht. Das Kästchen, dass man erinnert werden möchte, ist aktiviert, sowohl bei jedem einzelnen Termin als auch unter Extras - Optionen. Selbst die IT-Leute hier in der Firma sind am verzweifeln und haben meinen PC sogar schon komplett neu aufgesetzt, weil sie keine Lösung wussten. Dann lief auch alles wunderbar - zumindest einen halben Tag lang - und schwubbs, da war es wieder: Der Vorgang kann nicht ausgeführt werden.  

Also an der Installations-CD kann es nicht liegen, da die CD ja mit Sicherheit auch für andere hier im Haus benutzt wurde  

Wenn der PC neugemacht wird, sind ja hinterher die Termine trotzdem wieder im Kalender, die Daten sind also auf dem Server gespeichert. Kann vielleicht hier das Problem liegen? Die IT´s hier meinen nein, aber da die ja auch nicht aus dem Quark kommen, muss ich mich ja mal selbst nach Hilfe umschauen.  Die ganzen Sachen neu einzufügen wäre natürlich eine Mordsarbeit, darum hoffe ich, wenn der Fehler da liegt, dass man ihn auch beseitigen kann, ohne alle Termine etc. zu löschen.

Also ich hoffe sehr, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann und ich warte seeeeeeehnsüchtig auf eine Antwort. Danke und lieben Gruß ClothildeKlofrau


----------



## Trinity X (22. September 2003)

*eventuell Syncronisationsproblem?*

Hallo,

da ihr auf einem Client-Server System arbeitet und - wie ich vermute - Outlook-Einstellungen und Userprofile auf den Servern abgelegt wird, könnte das Problem sogar sehr wohl dort seine Ursache haben.
Ohne dich jetzt mit unnötigem Hintergrundwissen in Sachen Netzwerk vollzutexten, wäre hier ein Vorschlag, der dein Problem möglicherweise löst.
Ein Parameter-Start von Outlook, der die in deinem Outlook-Profil gespeicherten Termine und damit verbundenen Erinnerungen löscht, in denen scheinbar irgendein Synchronisationsproblem festhängt.
Leider müsstest du damit in Kauf nehmen, das du deine Termine, bzw. Terminserien neu eingeben darfst.
Sofern das für dich ok ist, probiere folgendes aus:
Öffne über "Start" - "Ausführen..." das Programmzeilenfenster und gebe dort neben "Öffnen:" folgendes ein
outlook.exe /cleanreminders
Bestätige diese Zeile mit OK und versuche dann in Outlook erstmal einen Test-Termin mit Erinnerung einzugeben.
Ich wünsch dir Glück und hoffe, es löst dein Problem.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## ClothildeKlofrau (22. September 2003)

Hallo, 
danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Leider funktioniert das nicht bei mir, habe mitlerweile festgestellt, dass man über Start - Ausführen ja noch so einige andere Dinge bewirken kann  und die meisten davon funktionieren auch (z.B. Outlook-Leiste verschwinden lassen usw.) Aber die Erinnerungen bleiben erhalten. Vielleicht gerade weil das alles auf dem Server liegt? Wer weiß wer weiß, ich werde wohl nochmal den schon von mir genervten IT-Menschen anquatschen müssen, vielleicht bringt ihn dein Tip ja auf weitere Ideen  
Achja, etwas hat dieser Befehl doch bei meinem Outlook bewirkt. Vorher hatte ich die Einstellung, dass jeder neue Termin die automatische Erinnerung von 15 Min. aktiviert hat. Der Haken ist jetzt bei neu zu erstellenden Terminen raus. Naja vielleicht hat mein PC ja auch einfach nur die Vokabeln falsch verstanden


----------



## Trinity X (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ClothildeKlofrau _
> *Hallo,
> danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> ...
> ...



Hi,
gern geschehen ;-)
Das mit deinen IT-lern solltest du in jedem Fall machen, denn - sofern euer System über einen sogenannten Exchange-Server läuft - entsprechende Einstellmöglichkeiten gehen dabei dann womöglich nur über eine entsprechende Server-Konsole.
Lass ihre grauen Zellen ruhig mal ein wenig qualmen 

So long
Trinity


----------



## Netto (23. September 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich dunkel dran erinnern kann, liegt das evtl. an dieser *.ost Datei welche im Profileordner vom System liegt. Hatte das Probs fürher in meiner alten Firma ab und an gehabt. Die Datei ist normalerweise für den Offlinebetrieb vom Outlook gedacht.

Na vielleicht haben ja die IT'ler schon geholfen...

Gruß Netto


----------



## ClothildeKlofrau (23. September 2003)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder. Und siehe da - mein Problem ist gelöst :-D
"cleanreminders" muss tatsächlich irgendwie gewirkt haben. Hätte ja auch gestern schon mal auf die Idee kommen können, nicht nur Outlook neu zu starten, sondern mal den ganzen PC 
Jedenfalls fuhr ich den PC heute morgen hoch und tausende von Erinnerungen sprangen über meinen Bildschirm. Und das beste daran ist, dass meine Termine also gar nicht gelöscht wurden, aber die Erinnerungen wieder da sind. PERFEKT Also nochmal super lieben Dank an dich, Trinity X und auch danke schön an Netto, aber bei der *.ost Datei muss ich jetzt zum Glück nicht mehr weiterforschen


----------



## Trinity X (23. September 2003)

*Lösung perfekt*



> _Original geschrieben von ClothildeKlofrau _
> _
> ...
> ..
> ...



....also das geht runter wie Öl ... Gern gescheh'n!
Bei so netten Feedbacks macht das Helfen doch gleich doppelt Spaß 

Greetz
Trinity


----------

